# Who do you believe



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hanna Checker alkanity shows 11.32 dkh. Seachem Alkaniry shows 8dkh. 

Big differences. Hanna Checker reagents are 1 day old, seachem less than a week old. 

All corals are open except hammer corals. (toadstool, clams, bubble, euphillya, and some other fancy coral)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you run the test more than once? Could be a tainted sample. Either dirty vials or droppers.

IMO, pick one, and stick with it. Consistancy, and stability are way more important than dead on numbers.


----------

